# My mare broke out in sores after breeding?



## lives2hope (Jul 12, 2012)

So I picked up my mare from the breeder on Thursday, I wiped down the 'yucks' (opted for live cover) that day and she was a bit naughty about letting me do it but I insisted. She has been funny about people messing with her back end since the breeding and I have wrongly assumed that was because the whole experience freaked her out a bit. 

I have been scratching her butt and back legs every day to get her use to it. Well today I went a step further I was going to bathe her on the next sunny day (it's been a bit cold) and that was today. When I lifted up her tail she was covered in sores. I am a bit freaked out about the whole thing. Immediately tried to get a hold of our old vet which of course he didn't pick up (he can be very hard to get a hold of). I then called the stallions owner and the breeder to inform them what was going on. I am just wondering if anyone else has any experience with this. 

The stallion is new to this state and she is the first mare he has covered up here. The breeder has tons of knowledge and experience. But she doesn't know what is going on can only tell me that the stallion has nothing on him. And that there are no other horses on her farm showing any signs of this.

What it looks like: well the whole area is covered in bumps starting even to go down her legs some of the bigger ones look like they have burst open and looks like they have puss of some sort coming out. She is also putting out a little bit of a discharge but I was told that was normal after breeding. Now from the research I have done the closest I could come to the description of what she has is EHV-3 Equine herpes virus. That description from multiple sites is pretty dead on, and it also often doesn't show on the stud you don't know about it until the mare breaks out. Won't know of course until we see the vet. 

This is my first time breeding one of my horses I have been around it but never gone into depth because I have never bred my own horse I have always opted to buy instead. I figured I had enough experience having been there for the birthing and breaking of many of the family foals. Was not however on any level prepared for any of this. I didn't even think to ask if the stud had been tested for any diseases I just figured of course he has these are some of the most knowledgeable breeders in this state. I am however pretty sure my husband asked and was told that he didn't have anything.

Any advice or ideas would be most appreciated. 

Oh yeah it states I should post why I am breeding. Magic competes in extreme trail, always places in top 5. She took all around for one of my students at one of last years western shows. She is also extremely versatile, jumps over 5 feet no issue, she rides English or western, knows basic dressage (flying lead changes can do a trotting pirouette although my aunt laughs at what she calls our attempts to make my pony dance.) Western rein necks, leg ques and body ques. She is smart she learns quick and she is a solid horse. I am breeding her to get one like her but hopefully improve the neck and a little taller, the mount will be trained for my husband if it is a colt and sold if it is a mare. We already have interested parties lined up.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Unfortunately the stallion may not show any visible lesions. :sad: I would have the vet out ASAP. If she has EHV-3 I would be ****ED as the only way to get it is through sexual contact as far as I know. IF that is what she has, she will be a carrier for the disease for the rest of her life. 

Anyways, get the vet out like now to verify or disprove what she has and then go from there.


----------



## lives2hope (Jul 12, 2012)

*ON the nose too*

Actually they can get them on their nose and pass them too each other I have my girls in different pens now. Just got off the phone with the vet and they are thinking that is what it is too but need to confirm.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

I would be ****ed... For sure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

My first thought was "gee that doesn't seem like a long enough incubation time" Thanks to the good 'ol Merck Vet Manual though, the sores appear 4-8 days post breeding.

I would advise having them swabbed and then sent to a lab for confirmation of what the sores are. Take photos and get a vet report. The problem is though that your breeding contract probably includes a waiver of liability for things like this (mine does), absent gross negligence or misconduct, you could be SoL. Regardless of that fact, you have to show what your damages are, which at this point aren't much.

I'm also pretty sure that EHV-3 is a reportable disease in most states, so there is that issue to deal with too. For curiosity's sake, it would be interesting if you would post a link to photos though.

Sorry for your situation!


----------



## lives2hope (Jul 12, 2012)

CCH said:


> My first thought was "gee that doesn't seem like a long enough incubation time" Thanks to the good 'ol Merck Vet Manual though, the sores appear 4-8 days post breeding.



Hmm the research we did says two to ten. I will check with the vet and see what she says. She did not have them when we picked her up. I would love to have the vet out ASAP however we are remotely located so it's not as simple as it seems. At this time the vet is not sure if they want us to trailer to them (because of the pain it could cause her and we are looking at a 3 hour trip) or if they want me to swab it and bring it to them for testing. I am really hoping for the later. They will get back to me tonight or tomorrow morning.

I will post pictures as soon as I get them from my phone to my email service isn't that great where I am at.

Does anyone know if this is going to put an end to her eventing and showing? I would like to be super ****ed but I at this time am to worried about her for that and also if this is what it is my heart is really going out to the brand new owner of that stud.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

I too would be extremely ****ed... If it is EHV-3... Shoot, I would be looking for some compensation in damages to your mare and to you.


----------



## lives2hope (Jul 12, 2012)

*Warning Graphic pictures*

Alright guys here is what it looks like. Still waiting on equine vet's call back. You know what is really frustrating all the equine vets being as far out as they are I would really think one of the local small animal vets would be willing to help out. Basically I called my dog vet who I have known for years and asked them if all the labs go to the same place. Her answer yes your horses labs would go to the same lab that runs tests on your dog. Okay great I said, you mind sending out a lab for me from my horse. Their answer, although they can do it (I would be bring them the swab) they won't do it because they don't know how to charge me for it. Isn't a lab a LAB? They don't even have to do anything except send it out.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

That is just horrid... Ugh. I am so sorry for you if it is EHV-3... I hope you get the tests back soon, I'm sure that is uncomfortable...


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

Merck Veterinary Manual

Looks quite a bit like the photos you posted. The only way to know for sure would be labs though. I would suggest taking her to the vet so you can have a proper culture and get her reproductive parts looked at. If you have a vet with enough repro experience, he should be able to tell if she's bred as well too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

On one hand, I would be furious, but on the other hand, I am wondering if you verified the health certificate on the stud before you agreed to this breeding. 

Contract or no contract, if you didn't demand to see a current breeding health certificate on that stud, then you are just SOL and can't hope to get any damage restitution or anything.

I feel so sorry for your poor mare and I hope it's not EHV-3.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

I would also agree with that Smrobs... With out any agreement or health certificate of the stud... I wouldn't have ever thought of this, but I guess it is a lesson to be learned... a horrible one for your mare if it is EHV-3. Guess next time someone goes to breed, they will look into a health certificate on the stud... 

Question for my own knowledge, studs also can get this, right? So I guess it isnt only mare owners that should worry, it is stallion owners as well?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

It's carried by both genders. If the stud is a carrier, he is likely non-symptomatic at this point (which might explain why the owners said they didn't see anything on him).


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeah, thought about that after I asked. So, will this mare be non-symtomatic after a while as well?


----------



## lives2hope (Jul 12, 2012)

Yeah with the exception of some older brood mares they tend to only have the one break out after contracting it. So having the mares tested before you breed might be a wise choice. Of course if they are a maiden mare it is very unlikely that they have it.


----------



## lives2hope (Jul 12, 2012)

I am not concerned about getting damages, that is the farthest thing from my mind right now. I think that although it sucks big time this is just one of the many risks you take when you breed. Sometimes things just happen. After some talks with the vet I have found out that she can still show so not to worry about that. It shouldn't effect the baby if she is carrying and although it is painful now she most likely will only have this one breakout. I can breed her again if I want it just has to be AI. I will be having the vet do a test to see if she is pregnant, does anyone know how early you can have that done?


----------



## clippity clop (May 1, 2012)

That looks very painful. I don't think I will ever do anything but AI. I had great results with it and it seems to be safer though I know it has pitfalls too. Hope you get her more comfortable and sorry she is infected. Ugh..


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow. Just...wow. i hope you get your stud fee back. And they pay your vet bills. And geld that stallions asap.

How sickening and irresponsible and heartbreaking.

Does anyone know if the resulting foal will survive? Will it be born with EHV-3?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hlygrl (Jan 3, 2011)

The mare can be ultrasouned at 14-17 days to check for pregnancy and that is the best time because if twins are there then 1 can be pinched but after the 17 day mark you may not be able to pinch a twin


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

If they can also pass it from nose to nose, wouldn't that pose a huge risk in taking your mare to shows? I may not understand it fully, though. 

I'm also curious about the health certificate. I don't know if I'd consider herpes a regular risk in breeding. That is just awful. So sorry that your mare is going through this.


----------



## lives2hope (Jul 12, 2012)

The research I did is when they did a random testing of studs 27% showed they had it. Where I live we are super isolated and after talking to a couple vets this is the first outbreak they have seen up here after breeding. The stud did have a health certificate and no he wasn't tested for it. The Foal should be just fine it does not cause any complications unlike some of the other herpes strains. The foal most likely will not have it, it could get it if she is having an outbreak while birthing but that likely hood is slim to none.

Well my mare doesn't have it on her nose, it is not easy to pass around except via breeding, normally if the horse has it on his/her nose they transmit it during teasing to be bred. I suppose that is possible that if a horse has it on it's nose they could pass it around at a show but the nose is not it's thriving place and it's not easy to pass it on to other horses nose, now if the horse had its infected nose touching the other horses girl parts well then it could start getting around. From what I have read after her outbreak is over she is not going to be all that contagious it would in fact be very very hard to get it from her at all, if I bred her to a stud that wasn't infected that is where the risk of passing it around would come in. 

Of course she could just be having an allergic reaction to the studs semen or something along those lines. Today I am stuck inside waiting by the landline for the vet to get back to me. I am literally tearing my hair out in frustration.


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm curious what the Vet will suggest for the birth... on humans, if the mother has "herpes" and has sores, they have to do a C-Section, to prevent complications for the child. I pray it's not that way for horses, but I'd ask to be prepared! And, see if the stud's owners will help pay the vet bill! Hopefully they get him tested, and gelded if positive! 
Sorry it happened. Hopefully the symptoms will resolve, and she will have no other problems.
Good luck!


----------



## lives2hope (Jul 12, 2012)

If the horse turns out to be a filly before she is sold I will be having her blood tested to make sure she doesn't have it and is not at risk to spread it around through irresponsible breeding. If she (slim chance) ends up being a carrier then we will keep her and not sell her. I don't want that kind of worry on my shoulders. Thanks hlygrl the clinic up here doesn't want me bringing her in until 21 days after outbreak so looks like I will miss that ultrasound.


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

lives2hope said:


> If the horse turns out to be a filly before she is sold I will be having her blood tested to make sure she doesn't have it and is not at risk to spread it around through irresponsible breeding. If she (slim chance) ends up being a carrier then we will keep her and not sell her. I don't want that kind of worry on my shoulders. Thanks hlygrl the clinic up here doesn't want me bringing her in until 21 days after outbreak so looks like I will miss that ultrasound.


I would think they would want to do a viral culture on the open areas, to check for herpes! (unless you said they did above and I skimmed over it, if so, sorry)


----------



## lives2hope (Jul 12, 2012)

Sorry allow me to rephrase if it turns out that my mare has them, then before we sell her baby (if it is a filly we are keeping it if it's a colt) we will do a blood test to confirm the filly does not have them. The vet will do a culture on my mares sores, but you can also test for it via blood.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

So sorry for your mare-that looks painful. Is she any better yet? has the vet suggested anything you can put on it to ease her?


----------



## lives2hope (Jul 12, 2012)

No she's worse not better. I would be warm all the way to my toes if he would call me back, but alas I am still waiting by the phone. Had to cancel all my lessons for the next month. Can't have horses coming here and can't take my girls out. I have Magic quarantined in the lower pasture right now, she's giving me the mommy I'm hurt eyes. I can't stand to see my animals in pain, this is really starting to tear me up. I cleaned out the infected area again and I could tell just how painful it was for her but she just stood there and let me do it, I ran cold water over it for several minutes that seemed to give her a little relief.

On a positive note and completely unrelated my husband did phone duty for 2 hours and I worked our other mare and she is finally starting to stand still when I ask her too. That horse will sit there and dance in place if you ask her to stop on a ride, if I am on the ground working with a student she will stand still but as soon as I am on her back she just gets too excited. She stood still for 4 whole minutes today, I couldn't be prouder of her. Of course she danced an entire jig as soon as I let her get going again but hey she stood still! She defiantly made my day so much better.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Wow! I'm so sorry for you and your mare. Definitely keep us updated.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh Dear Gawd, I can't even imagine. I am so sorry you are going through this. Have you told the stud owner yet? If so, what did they say? 

Can you call your vet and ask they call you on the hour, so you are not stuck by the phone as often? Can you get a Trak phone from Walmart? (pay as you go mobile)


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

ThirteenAcres said:


> If they can also pass it from nose to nose, wouldn't that pose a huge risk in taking your mare to shows? I may not understand it fully, though.
> 
> I'm also curious about the health certificate. I don't know if I'd consider herpes a regular risk in breeding. That is just awful. So sorry that your mare is going through this.


 Just a reminder that your horse shouldn't be nose to nose with another horse at a show. Some poepl do not understand that and let their horse smell another one. That is why I like stalls that do not allow a horse to come in contact with the next door neighbor.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

yes, i would be very weary letting my horse touch nose to nose to any horse, due to MANY diseases and viruses being spread that way!

on another note, i am very horrified you are having to experience this! please keep us updated, and i wish the mare a speedy recovery, that can't feel good at all.


----------



## lives2hope (Jul 12, 2012)

Yes I have called the stud owner they are waiting on what the vet says. I own a cell phone I am however remotely located so it's reception is spotty at best. Which is why I have to sit by the phone waiting for the vets calls. He is however on his way out so I am very relieved right now.

I feel like my head is going to explode my husband however is taking it all in stride remarkably well. He has called the stud owner and the barn manger and reassured them that we will keep them up to date on everything and we will not be disclosing the studs name to anyone even if it is confirmed. The stud is in quarantine until they get the results back and of course pulled from breeding. Unfortunately these things happen. I would be rather curious how many studs owners test their boys for this. I know when I asked the 3 vets I have spoken too they all said the same that they haven't been testing any of the horses for this because there have been no known outbreaks in this area.


----------



## lives2hope (Jul 12, 2012)

Just got the best news I've heard in a while. Turns out that the stud owner washed him before the breeding and she used a human shampoo. When I asked if she had washed him she told me yes but she used warm water, so I didn't even know that it was a possibility that she could have a chemical burn. The vet got the whole story before coming out and thinks it's a very strong possibility that is a chemical burn and not EHV-3 Virus. Won't know for sure until we get the labs.

For those of you that don't know, human shampoo is PH-Balanced differently then Equine, which is the reason why you never want to use in on your horse, it can cause balding, burns, rashes all kinds of bad stuff. Crossing my fingers that this is the case.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

XXXX Fingers, toes, and all other crossable body parts crossed that's all it was.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

I sure hope this is the case! I'm crossing my fingers for good results, negative on EHV-3 and just a chemical burn! Good luck!!!


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

Whoever would have thought the day would come when I would hope a horse had a burn, but that day is certainly here. Wishing your mare a speedy recovery and easy pregnancy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lives2hope (Jul 12, 2012)

No results yet but she is doing much much better today. She is begging for some work. She has always had a pretty good work ethic and hates to sit around. Today she kept screaming at me and standing next to my mounting block. Every time I gave another animal attention you could here her screaming. I finally gave in and let her walk around the lower pasture with me on her bareback and she seemed pretty darn pleased with herself. So she is starting to get back to normal which is really good. This was the first day she really wanted to do something, she's been spending a lot of time just standing still and moving as little as possible. 

Yeah I never thought I would be hoping my horse had a burn either! The stallions owner isn't handling the whole thing so well.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

lives2hope said:


> No results yet but she is doing much much better today. She is begging for some work. She has always had a pretty good work ethic and hates to sit around. Today she kept screaming at me and standing next to my mounting block. Every time I gave another animal attention you could here her screaming. I finally gave in and let her walk around the lower pasture with me on her bareback and she seemed pretty darn pleased with herself. So she is starting to get back to normal which is really good. This was the first day she really wanted to do something, she's been spending a lot of time just standing still and moving as little as possible.
> 
> Yeah I never thought I would be hoping my horse had a burn either! The stallions owner isn't handling the whole thing so well.


Why are they not handling it so well? Sounds like they may be inexperienced as the shampoo thing is general horse knowledge. Are they worried you ar4e going to ask them to pay the vet bill?

If it is the shampoo hopefully they will offer.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I,too am hoping it's the shampoo. sounds like your mare is feeling bit better-that is encouraging. Hope there is not a problem w/the stallion owner-you were the one that had a horse in pain due to them-whether it's the first or the second problem. Please do keep us posted. Have the blisters improved?


----------



## lives2hope (Jul 12, 2012)

She is just being really defensive. She called me to ask how my horse was doing and see what the vet said. And when I said it could be a chemical burn from shampoo. She immediately said 'Oh you mean from the shampoo You used?' Well as I have told her now 3 times yes I did wash her before she went out there but I did not use shampoo there on her just on the rest of her body. Regardless of if I did or didn't she keeps trying to insinuate that it is some how my fault. Well until we know what is going on I don't see the point in finger pointing. I have given her all the facts from my end, and she has been less then forthcoming. The vet has already ruled out that it couldn't have been my shampoo just in case it got on her. Anyways she continued on with questions like 'I hope you had the vet verify that your mare is in fact a maiden mare.' It was just annoying to say the least.

Everything is starting to scab over and looking a lot better, she is not nearly as fidgety when I clean her anymore (using the horse's shampoo that I washed her body with, as the vet told me too!). It is looking clean and I think the likely hood of infection at this point slim to none.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

churumbeque said:


> Just a reminder that your horse shouldn't be nose to nose with another horse at a show. Some poepl do not understand that and let their horse smell another one. That is why I like stalls that do not allow a horse to come in contact with the next door neighbor.


Understood on my end, but not all horse owners at shows are as responsible as others.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lives2hope (Jul 12, 2012)

That drives me nuts! Let us not forget the people that have their hands all over everyone's horses then go and rub your horse in the face! And really what can you say, I always come off as sounding like an anal hypocondriac. Everyone always wants to touch Magic I sometimes wonder if pintos are worth the attention they drawl!


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Updates?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Bridgertrot said:


> Updates?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Yes please update!


----------



## Gallopingiggles (Jul 26, 2012)

I would be very upset, The breeder should have current coggins if not I sure would demand blood pulled on their stallion to find out for sure. I have heard of outbreaks of that recently.


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

Most of us breeders know not to use human shampoo. especially when washing down a stallion before breeding as it can cause sperm damage. Liquid ivory soap is considered the industry standard for these type of procedures. I dont know what they put on your mare. GAWD forbid they probably squirted her down with 10% iodine or something! poor girl. I sure hope this is just a reaction to SOMETHING and not a virus

As a stallion owner our stud gets a culture done every spring. any mares brought must also have a negative culture within the last 30 days before breeding.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Updates?


----------



## hlygrl (Jan 3, 2011)

After reading the attitude that the stud owner is giving you it made my blood pressure rise. I can't imagine how you are feeling. Your mare is the one in pain and now healing thank goodness. I realize that the stud had down time as well however the attitude is so not needed and I think I may be having some bills paid due to the not so nice attitude. That of course is just me lol I hope you get some good results back asap if you haven't already


----------



## Gallopingiggles (Jul 26, 2012)

I agree, I can't remember reading my laptop is so slow this week,but did they mention using a solution on your mare ? I know you posted you had bathed her. I know some breeders use a solution on the mare prior to breeding. Some mares have reactions to it. But being as this was a unproven new stallion to their barn I would certainly expect your questions answered and that they be more courteous and helpful. It's very unprofessional on their part.

How is your mare doing? Best to you and your mare


----------



## HipHopHorseman (Jun 25, 2012)

I'd blast the studs name!!!!


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

Was curious on an update myself, OP seems to suddenly gone quiet. As for going out in the public and everyone wants to touch your horse...if you don't like it don't take them out. I do A LOT of public events with my team of draft horses and it chaps my 4th point of contact having other people tell me not to let children touch our team. Not your business, it is ours. Course they are afraid meadow muffin might get something....


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

I'd certainly like to hear something about an update... I just read this whole thing, I would love to know how the mare is doing and what it turned out to be!


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Shoebox said:


> I'd certainly like to hear something about an update... I just read this whole thing, I would love to know how the mare is doing and what it turned out to be!


 
Me too!


----------



## lives2hope (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm so sorry everyone my computer had a major melt down. (I tend to fry mother boards more often then I would like to admit). I had to buy a new one and it took a little while. 

Test came back positive. Also she came into heat. found out after that she wasn't bred the last couple days of her heat cycle which is suppose to be the most important was told by the stallion owner that she was covered those days but was informed by the barn owner that the stallion owner said not to cover her on those days she was only bred twice in the first two days of heat. I am aware of the countering points of view on how many and how often should you breed during their heat cycle. 

Also found out that my uncle and husband did check the health certificate when we first went to look at the stallion. While I was petting and getting to know him with his owner they were looking into the details. They were both told that was perfectly healthy and sound to breed.

So now I basically forked out tons of money for an STD and am steaming to say the least. I talked to the vet about re-breeding to him (he has not been gelded yet) He told me that it would be fine, there was basically no chance or slim to none of a second outbreak they both have it so it should be no problem. 

So I contacted the owner and she flat out refuses to allow him to cover her again. The reasoning is that my horse is just too dangerous to breed. She offered to refund half of my stud fee. That is the only money she has offered to give me. I live in a small horse community I would like to keep good relations all around but her attitude and complete lack of responsibility is making me wonder if I should contact my lawyer. But as I said I live in a small horse community and she has a lot of friends and I would like to keep all relations as good as possible, people tend to gang up it can get really ugly and I don't want this effecting my students. My horse is a valuable animal, not just because of her training, there is very few left of her breed she is very valuable as broodmare and now I have completely lost the option of having her live covered. AI in my state doesn't seem to work out all that well. I feel rather smashed between a rock and a hard place. 

My mare is all healed up finally and doing great, other then her feet being far too long because I couldn't have the farrier out until she was healed and he is booked solid so he is coming up as soon as he can. This has truly wrecked my summer, we have already missed most of the shows and competitions we would have entered, right now she is completely out of training and a little plump because I have not been able to ride her. So that is it for our very short show season. I am a bit bitter about the whole thing.


----------



## lives2hope (Jul 12, 2012)

I forgot to respond to peoples comments sorry



HipHopHorseman said:


> I'd blast the studs name!!!!


Yeah I would like to but as I previously stated small horse world.

My horse was not washed with anything prior to breeding. The stallion was washed with human shampoo so we were hoping it was a reaction from that. turns out it was not.

_As for going out in the public and everyone wants to touch your horse...if you don't like it don't take them out. I do A LOT of public events with my team of draft horses and it chaps my 4th point of contact having other people tell me not to let children touch our team. Not your business, it is ours. Course they are afraid meadow muffin might get something...._ (I am not sure why it won't let me quote this, I had to copy and paste)

Okay I am sorry but I show and go on many group rides. I don't think I should have to stay home because other people don't respect proper horse etiquette. In all honesty you should not touch someone else's animal, dog, cat, snake, goat, horse whatever without asking first. I actually keep a bottle of hand sanitizer on me clipped to my belt or saddle or some other hidden place depending on what I'm doing if people ask to touch then I ask them to sanitize and enjoy. When people touch without asking is when I come off like a not nice person or clenching my teeth and smiling if it's a kid. Wow I guess everyone is finding out just how neurotic I am today.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Lawyer up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

lives2hope said:


> I forgot to respond to peoples comments sorry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then perhaps you need to re-evaluate going out in public. I too show, I educate, I do wagon rides for free for farms who ask, have people come to the farm and the general public who have actually stopped by our fence that boarders the road to pet our drafts. We have also done school's education days and when you have over 4 or 5 class room full of children come by every 30 minutes, those children actually look forward to touching a real life draft horse. 

Your attitude is why many think we horse folks are stuck up. I have all my shots, my horses have all their shots and the last thing I am going to do is is make the general public mad or irritated. Then again, our farm is our business and word of mouth in the horse community is like wildfire, last thing I want is to say someone from our farm was rude or wouldn't let them or their children touch our horses. We pride ourselves on our reputation for being child friendly and next year will be our 4th year being asked to a large equine extravaganza held by our 4H/Co-Op and we are the only draft farm asked to come each year, due to our professionalism, attitude, and way of handling the general public. We have gotten a lot of good comments afterwords and the Co-Op has had letters asking that we come again. 

As for your mare, why in the world would you want to breed to that stallion your mare caught an STD from?! I certainly wouldn't and would look for a different stallion, if I bred that mare at all after that.


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

All I'll say on the matter is that if in the contract and health certificates it states her stallion is completely healthy and he got your mare sick, I'd contact your lawyer and demand at least the complete stud fee back, if not vet fees for your mare since they were unexpected...

Small horse community or not, she broke the contract by lying and allowing her sick horse to infect yours. I think legal action should be taken. If she did this to you, how many others could also be affected? Better to stop her now.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^I agree. I would also be talking to a lawyer. I would be going after the full stud fee, the vet costs, and perhaps some money for future care too. I'm not sure how often they break out or if they need medical care when they do, but the stud owner should be responsible for that too. I wouldn't go around openly bashing them just because that's not the type of person I am, but I would certainly tell the whole truth to anyone who asked me about them.

I don't know if you already mentioned this but I am too lazy to go back and re-read; was there any kind of guarantee on the pregnancy? I know a lot of breeders have a live foal guarantee for their studs. Were you at least guaranteed a positive preg-check after the breeding? After all, that's what you paid for.

Either way, she fraudulently charged you a full stud fee and you got back an unpregnant mare that has been infected with an STD, I would be going after them for every penny I could get. They have to be punished somehow and I know of no laws that she broke so it would all come down to civil punishment.


----------



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

Agh, I am so sorry this happened to you, Live2hope!! Hopefully the you can just have a discussion with an attorney and let the Stud owner know about it. Perhaps maybe that will make the stud owner wake up and realize this is a serious issue. 

Being a part of a small community is what is most alarming to me, if you don't make sure this stud is not breeding in the future, you're entire town is going to be full of mares with this problem. I know it may not seem like a big enough deal to ruffle anyone's feathers, but you have got to do your part from preventing this from happening again. Unfortunately, it sounds like legal action is going to be the only thing that makes them realize how serious this is.


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

I would have to say get a lawyer as well, even if it is a small community I would want people to know so noone else gets burned like Melissa said. It could easily spread to more horses if more are bred with this stud and that would not be good. The fact that she is denying things and only giving half the money back is ridiculous and that the stud had a good health certificate? There are just red flags alllll over here, I would definitley seek legal action and let them know you want the fee refunded and vet bills paid as well. This stud should NOT be allowed to breed and spread the std anymore. So sorry this happened to you as well. ):


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

First off, I would like to first say I am horribly sorry that the test came back positive, I was really hoping it was just a bad reaction from the shampoo the stallion was washed with.

Secondly, I don't care how small your horse community is. I would be all over calling my lawyer to get after that stallion owner. Whether you lose your "friends" or not, its either ruin that stallion's name or other mare owners are going to suffer the same exact fate.

Third of all, would you really want to breed her after that? 


Again, I am sorry this happened....


----------



## Gremmy (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow, I've been following this thread and am shocked that the test came back positive! The stud owner's behaviour is just...appalling to say the least :shock:

I would lawyer up as well, the fact that you're in a small, tight knit horse community should be her disadvantage, not yours!


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

dang it! I was reading this hoping for the best.. I would sue! but that's just me. and the stud's owner seems very rude and inconsiderate..


----------



## lives2hope (Jul 12, 2012)

You would think that because I live in a small horse world that it would work to my advantage. But I don’t really step in and run my mouth so it kind of really doesn’t work to my advantage. If I have someone to say I talk directly to the people involved. Unless as in this case I just need advice cause I don’t know what to do! I tend to turn around and walk away when people start about something I don’t think is any of their business or mine for that matter. I am not worried about myself. The people that would count would already have the details and know about what was going on prior to any gossip hitting their ears. I could tell you countless stories about some of the crazy that has gone around, and negatively effected my friends or myself. I try very hard to keep out of it and keep my girls (students) out of it. I would be truly heartbroken if this impacts them, and I have strong gut feeling that if I sue it will. I think I will get with our family lawyer and write a letter and see if that makes the stallion owner see more reason. 

The vet cleared re-breeding to this stallion. He said it should not negatively impact the stallion or the mare since they both have the virus. Second outbreaks have only been seen in older broodmares normally around birthing. I don’t think my 12 year old prior to this breeding virgin mare qualifies. If it was going to negatively effect her I wouldn’t breed or want to breed her again. The barn owner has offered to AI with one of the other studs but I have seen very few results from AI where I live and I picked this stallion out because I thought his temperament and confirmation were a good match for my mare. Although the barn owner has beautiful stallions I don’t feel they would cross over well. I have really been impressed with the way she has handled things. She has been awesome. Came out and looked at my mare herself when she broke out and has just been a great shoulder for me to lean on through all this. There was a live foal guarantee you pay a booking fee every year (not that much) and you can breed as many times as you need to. This year because I have already paid a stud fee I wouldn’t pay a booking fee until next year if she didn’t take. The reason why she offered to refund half of my stud fee was because she didn’t take.

The stallion is not standing currently if I get wind that she is trying to stand him I will make sure everyone knows what is going on with proof of emails from vet and owner and pictures. I hope she will just geld him of course I would like to get a baby out of him if nothing else before she does.

Greysorrel I will take being a snob any day over someone passing something on to my horses and having it effect their well being. What the heck I was specifically talking about shows where there are a lot of horses. I don’t give a rats behind if I’m out riding and someone wants to pet my horse or if I am home and they come over to pet them. 

Thank you so much for all the well wishes, my baby is doing better she was free jumping some three foot jumps when she was running around in the yard today. She seems to be feeling good, although a bit high spirited from her extra long break.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Ack! So sorry to hear the results came back positive. I would love it if you still give us some updates on this whole situation. I myself am getting frustrated with this stud owner, I can't imagine being in your position.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FaydesMom (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm sorry, but you NEED to get the word out about that stud, or more people are going to end up the same way you did. Kind of like rape victims who don't want to press charges because they don't want to have people think bad about them. If they don't, how many more people get raped??

Check with your area's department of agriculture, isn't that a reportable disease??


----------



## ladygodiva1228 (Sep 5, 2012)

Livestohope I would put a call into your state vet to see what they have to say about reporting it. State Veterinarian

The stallion owner needs to geld that boy. 
I would have been all over that lady small horse community or not. She lied about him being healthy for breeding and you are owed all your monies back not just half.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

^^^ agreed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Wow this is mad! I feel so sorry for you. Glad your mare is going well though :0)


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

REPORT that breeder. ASAP.. this is how diseases can get out of control.
that horse needs gelded. She can simply move the horse to another state and still be breeding. Please report this. Your Vet should report this. 
Sorry for your mare.


----------

